# Holothele incei Communal Setup



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

Having access to many spiderlings (Arachnophiliacs/Tarantulas Canada) I decided to start my own communal setup about 6 months ago. 

Well it's paid off. 

Here is the setup (all live plants):


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a MM. 














And here is a female holding her eggsac (best pic without disturbing her)


----------



## Spike (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome and congrats.  How many you got in the setup ?  Everyone still kick?  Beautiful setup up with the live plants and all


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

Spike said:


> Awesome and congrats.  How many you got in the setup ?  Everyone still kick?  Beautiful setup up with the live plants and all


10 in the setup. No clue if they are all still alive. We had a heat wave and my room gets about 85-90'F when that happens so they all retreated to deep burrows.

I had only seen the male running around the last few weeks so I decided to "explore". I found a couple T's and in a tunnel web that I thought was abandoned (they tend to do regular maintenance by making new web or pushing out debris) I discovered the egg sac. I can't wait.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 11, 2008)

kewl setups!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 11, 2008)

nice set-ups


----------



## GailC (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats great. I have a few slings in a communal set up. They will be big enough to move to a bigger tank soon.


----------



## desertdweller (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations on a great set up and the sac!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I have several H incei juvies but was loath to lose one.  Will mate them and put MF in a larger tank and let her have at it.  How do you keep the wood free of mold and still keep the humidity high enough for them?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> Congratulations on a great set up and the sac!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> I have several H incei juvies but was loath to lose one.  Will mate them and put MF in a larger tank and let her have at it.  How do you keep the wood free of mold and still keep the humidity high enough for them?



Well right now there is a bit of mold (which has nearly be completely removed). Started after the heat wave. But normally the isopods and land snails keep it under control.


----------



## Stamper (Aug 11, 2008)

That's soooo SWEET. 
I love it:worship:


----------



## Skullptor (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the setup. Looks very natural and very pleasing to look at. 

Are you letting the egg sack hatch out in the tank?


----------



## Harrod (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the tank setup. I hope the sac goes well. Ditto on what forensics said. I think it would be neat to see how the slings adapted to their new home with the other T's already established. Although leaving the whole sac in there might be a little much, it would be interesting to observe.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2008)

forensics said:


> I love the setup. Looks very natural and very pleasing to look at.
> 
> Are you letting the egg sack hatch out in the tank?


Of course I'm leaving it in. The mother takes care of the young and actually feeds them. Then when they are old enough they disperse through out the tank.


----------



## Skullptor (Aug 11, 2008)

Of course I should have known that


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 12, 2008)

forensics said:


> Of course I should have known that


Haha sorry if I came off rude. Didn't mean that. I'm just an advocate for having communal species and letting nature take it's course (I have nealry 200 babies from other arachnids this way).


----------



## desertdweller (Aug 12, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Haha sorry if I came off rude. Didn't mean that. I'm just an advocate for having communal species and letting nature take it's course (I have nealry 200 babies from other arachnids this way).


I love your approach.  What other species have you done communally successfully?  I realize not all slings will survive.  I have often wondered if we are doing species any favor by allowing the weak ones to survive and breed.  I'm the last one who could watch the weak be eliminated, still it's a thought.


----------



## Skullptor (Aug 12, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Haha sorry if I came off rude. Didn't mean that. I'm just an advocate for having communal species and letting nature take it's course (I have nealry 200 babies from other arachnids this way).


No need to apologize. It was a redundant question with the thread titled communal setup. :?  I keep coming back and looking at your setup. Very impressive with the addition of it being a communal...outstanding!


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 12, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> I love your approach.  What other species have you done communally successfully?  I realize not all slings will survive.  I have often wondered if we are doing species any favor by allowing the weak ones to survive and breed.  I'm the last one who could watch the weak be eliminated, still it's a thought.



Here is my list of commonly communal species and ones I have experimented succesfully with (success as in 6 months to 1 year+ with no intraspecific casualties). I am a firm believer in natural selection and find people making sure all offspring survive can be detrimental to the over all genetic strength of the species (though some artificial selection can be beneficial).

*Tarantulas:*

Holothele incei
Holothele sp. "Notre de Santander"
Mygalomorph sp. "Trinidad Gold"
Avicularia avicularia

*Scorpions:*

Pandinus imperator
Padinus cavimanus
Lychas sp.
Liocheles australasaie

*Centipedes:*

Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
Alipes grandidieri
Scolopendra sp. "Philipine Blue Leg" (may not be scolopendra)
Hemiscolopendra chilensis
Hemiscolopendra sp. "Brown Bush centipede"
Hemiscolopendra marginata

*Harvestman:*

Metagyndes innata


*Vinegaroons:*

Minobosius manilanus

*Tailless Whip Scorpions*

Damon diadema
Charon grayi


----------

